# Every lizard helps



## mad_at_arms (Jul 19, 2012)

It's slogan may be 'Every Little Helps' but one customer got more than he bargained for when he when he found a dead lizard in a loaf of Tesco's freshly-baked bread.

Read more: Schoolboy, 10, finds reptile in Tesco loaf of bread | Mail Online







some of the reader comments are funny.



> There is probably more nutrition in the lizard than the bread to be fair.
> *- Jude, Abergavenny, 18/7/2012 21:25*


----------



## Rissi (Jul 19, 2012)

For reall....this kid is scary.


----------



## moussaka (Jul 19, 2012)

Crazy eyes!


----------



## sammie-leigh (Jul 19, 2012)

wow, that has to be the most traumatized looking child i have ever seen....:lol:


----------



## Manda1032 (Jul 19, 2012)

mmm fresh lizard!


----------



## anthony91 (Jul 19, 2012)

added protein?


----------



## Fantazmic (Jul 21, 2012)

My favourite coment

why embarass yourselves going to the papers....either flick the lizard off, 
slice off the bottom of the bread or put the whole lot in the bin...dont get 
your kid posing making the weirdest face ever seen.....

And the response from the supermarket.......only in England......of course our hygiene standards are so high,,it couldnt possibly have happened in OUR supermarket lol


NOOOOO of course not !!


----------



## Enlil (Jul 24, 2012)

The kid is harmless, just stoned.


----------



## JackTheHerper (Jul 24, 2012)

Enlil said:


> The kid is harmless, just stoned.


Why cant i like your comment more then once?


----------



## Justdragons (Jul 24, 2012)

Hahah that kid is devo about his lizard bread. I'd be stoked. I send mars an email complaining one day and they sent me all free chocolate. Imagine what you would get for lizard bread  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

